# Notes créées/modifiées sur iPhone et iPad non synchronisées dans iCloud.



## dudeslammers (23 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques temps je fais face à un problème "intéressant" avec mes notes créées avec l'app Notes sur iPad ou sur l'iPhone (iOS 10.1.1). En effet toutes mes notes crées sur l'un ou l'autre ne sont plus synchronisées vers l'autre device, mon MacBook Pro et vers iCloud.com. Par contre inversement, toutes les notes créées sur le Mac ou sur iCloud.com redescendent bien sur l'iPhone et l'iPad. Si je modifie sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad une des ces notes, la modification ne sera pas non plus synchronisée... Entre mon Mac et le site d'iCloud, la synchro marche dans les 2 sens. Tous les autres services iCloud semblent se synchroniser correctement.
Détail intéressant, quand j'ouvre l'app Notes sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad, je remarque que la roue d'activité tourne quasiment sans arrêt même quand il n'y a rien à synchroniser, comme-ci Notes cherchait à synchroniser quelque chose qui n'est plus là ou qui serait bloqué..




Pour le moment j'ai tenté plusieurs choses sans grand succès :
- Décocher/re-cocher Notes dans iCloud sur les iDevices.
- Déconnecter/reconnecter le compte iCloud.
- Synchroniser les comptes iCloud via l'app Calendrier.
- Réinitialiser les réglages.

J'en appelle donc à vous, si quelqu'un aurait des idées que je n'ai pas testés, ou si l'un de vous à déjà eu le même soucis.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PDD (23 Novembre 2016)

Tu as aussi réinitialisé l'Iphone?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2016)

étrange ce problème


----------



## dudeslammers (23 Novembre 2016)

PDD a dit:


> Tu as aussi réinitialisé l'Iphone?


J'y ai pensé mais comme j'ai le problème aussi sur l'iPad j'exclue l'idée d'un problème spécifique à l'iPhone...


----------



## seb115 (28 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour exactement le même problème , 

Essaye ceci : supprime l'application  , redémarre ton iPhone et réinstalle l'application notes. 
Fait moi part de ton retour.


----------



## seb115 (28 Novembre 2016)

en appliquant cette méthode , cela a fonctionné pour moi . 
par contre j'ai toujours ce problème au niveau du mac , rien n a fonctionné pour l'instant ,  je tente dans les prochains jours une restauration du système  , et je ferai remonter l info si ça fonctionne.


----------



## dudeslammers (30 Novembre 2016)

seb115 a dit:


> Bonjour exactement le même problème ,
> 
> Essaye ceci : supprime l'application  , redémarre ton iPhone et réinstalle l'application notes.
> Fait moi part de ton retour.



Effectivement cela a marché pour moi sur les 2 devices. J'avais testé aussi la réinitialisation de l'iPad ce we en le configurant ensuite comme nouvel iPad et cela avait marché mais bon c'est plus contraignant.
Au final c'est cool j'avais vraiment peur d'une donnée bloquée dans iCloud...

Merci à PDD et seb115 pour votre aide.

Bonne journée.


----------



## iBaby (30 Novembre 2016)

Variante du problème : aucune synchronisation pour Notes entre Mac et iPhone tous les deux à jour, ni réciproque ou univoque, rien, contrairement à il y a quelques jours où la sync se faisait de l'iPhone vers le Mac seulement. Il semble qu'il y ait synchronisation (dans mon dos) pour des notes créées il y a longtemps. J'ai aussi la roue tout le temps sur le Mac. J'ai supprimé puis réinstallé Notes sur l'iPhone, mais comment faire sur Mac ? Je penche pour un problème de Sierra en fait, car rien ne se synchronise dans iCloud.com à partir du Mac, contrairement à l'iPhone.


----------



## seb115 (30 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir , tente une restauration de Mac OS SIERRA . En passant par le mode recovery . 

Pour ma part ça a fonctionné.


----------



## iBaby (1 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour et merci. Mais je ne suis pas chaud, pour le moment, pour faire une restauration, je vais attendre une simple mise à jour. Une chose aussi à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé : j'ai un autre Mac qui tourne sur El Capitan avec le même problème depuis 10 jours environ aussi, donc ce doit être une panne iCloud, non ?


----------



## iBaby (1 Décembre 2016)

Plus de problèmes avec iPhone et Mac sous El Capitan après avoir connecté en même temps tous mes terminaux à iCloud.com. Reste le problème du Mac avec Sierra qui ne fait rien monter, mais qui reçoit les nouvelles Notes d'ailleurs. J'attends une mise à jour si elle ne tarde pas trop.


----------

